# Showcase & Gallery Photos



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

have any of you posted photos in the Showcase or Gallery within the past year that have disappeared and are no longer visible? or - is the Gallery empty just from no photos being posted.

and as a side note: we all love to see your projects - if you have some nice photos, please post them in the New Showcase section.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I've never posted to the Gallery or Showcase. Usually just in the body of threads. Might have to give it a try.

Maybe if there was a one click button to bring up the Gallery/Showcase (I think there was one when I joined)? Or is there one and I haven't found it yet?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

thanks Dana - I'm working on it this week.
yes, I think there was a "one click to add" in the old format.
most of the forum developers are on vacation until mid-week.
I'll keep ya'll posted as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 23, 2021)

update: I think there's nothing wrong with the Gallery Forum, someone just has to post some photos in it.
I just posted one of my very few hiking photos that survived the Hurricane that got ALL of my photographs.
when you are in the New Gallery - click "add media" and go from there.
Edit: it would be nice to add a little description to the photos for viewers to read: such as type of wood, where found, how made, what kind of finish, yada yada yada


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just posted a bunch of pics to the gallery. Didn't add any descriptions yet but I'll try to later. Going back to bed for a while; up too late last night and up too early this morning. LOL


----------

